# Morning puking?



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Juno's been on her raw diet for a week now -- just chicken meat and chicken necks. She enjoys it and her poops indicate that she's able to digest everything now.

The thing is that for the past three mornings, she's been puking in her crate at about 5 or 6 am. She only does it once -- and it's just bile or nothing at all -- but we're hoping to figure out how to prevent this.

For the last two nights, we've tried giving her a snack right before bedtime, which is around 10:30. We also gave her her evening meal a little later -- at 7 pm instead of 6. (She eats three meals a day -- the other two between 7 and 8 am and between noon and 1 pm.)

Any ideas what's going on and what we can do to help her out? 

Thanks!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

I can only say when Thor's stomach is empty and past normal eating time he pukes bile.

Not sure if that is the same for you or not.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She needs more to eat. The chicken necks are pretty small. How much per feeding are you giving? Light meal in the am, mid-day and a bigger one in the pm. Maybe start giving leg 1/4's for a meal and introduce some variety now. Green tripe would be something to think about. Many benefits to raw greeen tripe.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

I know that they can puke bile when their stomach is empty and they're very hungry. 

I don't feed raw...that's the only suggestion i can think of.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

She does this because her tummy is empty too long. The stomach acids build up and her body expels them before they do damage.

How much is she getting each day?


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

She's getting 30 ounces. Her weight seems to be good, steady.... 

(Plus she gets treats throughout the day 'cause we're doing pretty heavy duty training right now.)


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

What about making sure she gets a treat(s) before going to bed?


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

She almost always gets a recreational bone (not much meat) in the evenings between dinner and bedtime.

I also give her some pumpkin or kibble or a few zukes (the minis).


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlShe needs more to eat. The chicken necks are pretty small. How much per feeding are you giving? Light meal in the am, mid-day and a bigger one in the pm. Maybe start giving leg 1/4's for a meal and introduce some variety now. Green tripe would be something to think about. Many benefits to raw greeen tripe.


She's getting 10 oz per feeding -- three times a day. Her weight/ size seems to be good. Do you think she really needs more than 30 oz per day? (She's on the smaller size and has a moderate amount of activity.)

We're getting ready to introduce another protein this week and we're looking at green tripe sources that are reasonably priced.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03What about making sure she gets a treat(s) before going to bed?


Oh sorry -- I misread your question. 

I have been giving her treats before bed...


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlShe needs more to eat. The chicken necks are pretty small. How much per feeding are you giving? Light meal in the am, mid-day and a bigger one in the pm. Maybe start giving leg 1/4's for a meal and introduce some variety now. Green tripe would be something to think about. Many benefits to raw greeen tripe.


I meant to say thanks for the advice!

Does the increase from morning to evening meals keep her fuller for longer during her night-time "fast?"

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

At this point, I would put her on two meals a day, stay with the amounts, just break it up into two feedings. If you are training, I suggest the natural balance roll, cut into small bitesize pieces. 
It is great, cheap and to me better than the cruncy or hard to chew training treats. http://www.aplaceforpaws.com has green tripe, if you are on the eastern half US or http://www.greentripe.com for the west coast. It isn't necessarily cheap, but goes a long way as you only have to feed a heaping spoonful to reap benefits.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

We were planning on switching to two meals a day at six months. Are you suggesting this because then her body would get used to going 12 hours stretches without a meal?

The good news is that she didn't puke this morning. So it might have just been a three day thing while her body adjusted....

We DO use Natural Balance! And we all love it... (one of those rolls lasts quite a while; we don't even cut it up -- we just pull the appropriate sized piece off as we need it!) We also use a bunch of other treats.... but Natural Balance is always there!

Thanks for the advice!


----------

